# Which Pet Insurance ?



## drenco (Jan 10, 2012)

Ive had my puppy 18week old Staff now for 2 weeks and i really would feel better having some pet insurance for him, problem is i haven't got a clue as to what is the best pet insurance to go for with regards to price relating to the cover you get etc, any suggestions appreciated thx


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Have a good look at all the companies and all the comparion sites, also google customer reviews for dog insurance!

ONLY go for a for life polic, thats a policy that covers the dog for its entire life and not just for the term of the policy! y and don't be tempted by the one that keeps coming up as the cheapest the are EXTRA LOUSY


It really is a minefield - read the small print - then read it again, if you are still not sure ASK!

I have one of mine with John Lewis (but cannot comment on how good they are as touch wood we have never had a claim)

The other is with JBi - not so high cover - but in my experience SUPURB - three claims in two years - all paid out mega fast.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

drenco said:


> Ive had my puppy 18week old Staff now for 2 weeks and i really would feel better having some pet insurance for him, problem is i haven't got a clue as to what is the best pet insurance to go for with regards to price relating to the cover you get etc, any suggestions appreciated thx


There are several types of insurance and what seems cheap might not be in the long run as you can find yourself stuck without cover.

The best type to go for is life time or life long. Most insurers do various monetary cover for vet bills per year, obviously the higher your insured for yearly amount the higher the premium will be. A few do an amount per type of injury or accident per year. In addition to vets bills you also get, third pary insurance, some do insurance in case you have to cancel a holiday if the dog is ill, kennel costs if your ill etc etc.

With life time or life long as its also called, it doesnt matter how many claims you have had in a premium year, you may have gone to your maximum amount, but as long as you renew the following year then the whole amount gets re-instated for you to use. This means that, if you dog gets an ongoing illness that needs meds for life, has an accident and has later complications, or a condition re-occurs you will always get paid out as long as you stay with them.

The other types are Limited, some you can get a decent amount of cover money wise per year, but, you are only covered for 12mths from date of diagnosis or accident. so unlike the lifelong, if it re-occurs, you get complication or something he has for life then after the 12 mths thats it.

Thirdly you can get an amount per illness of injury, which has no time limit, but once you have used that whole amount up for that type of illness then again thats it you can no longer claim. So although not restricted time wise you are restricted how much you have money wise.

Best way oftrn is to ask your vet, if they accept direct payment. If they do then you know you will only have to pay the excess they will claim the rest.
If they do then ask what companies they accept direct payment from. Thats usuallly a good idea if the company pays out and how quick, a vets not going to wait around and keep chasing.

Dont forget you wont be covered for the first 14 days either for illness although some will do accident from day one. Also its best to get a good one from the start because, if you do change down the line and you have had any illnesses etc on the dogs records, then the new company will class it as pre-existing and you wont be able to claim for that again and quite often even for the same type of illness. Most companies now also want a full clinical history when you put in a first claim. They also I believe share information too, so anything your dogs had they can and will be able to check up.


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

You may find my website helpful (see link in sig below). There's a list of stuff to consider and all the insurers have been checked out to make sure they deliver - unlike those on a number of general comparison sites which simply don't.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Read the small print 

I went with Sainsbury's for my dogs. I thought they were covered for life, but it turns out it is a set amount per condition. Its a generous amount but Harvey has already reached it for the condition that he suffers with. His policy is now £55 a month. 

Our cats are insured with Pet Plan.


----------



## Autaven (Dec 10, 2011)

I would say there are many and it really pays off to do your research around those you're interested in. As long as you go for lifetime cover, as anything else can leave you short very quickly. 

I have my Cavalier's insured with AXA, who is the underwriter for a lot of the companies. They together cost me £20 a month, which is £7,000 per condition per year for their life. It took me a good few days of searching and looking at reviews to decide which to go for. Good luck!


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

LouiseH said:


> Read the small print
> 
> I went with Sainsbury's for my dogs. I thought they were covered for life, but it turns out it is a set amount per condition.


For this very reason I've dropped Sainsburys from my website. Their advertising says "lifetime" insurance - and it's really a "per condition". If they want to deceive you in that way, how else might they try?


----------



## drenco (Jan 10, 2012)

Anyone know about Tesco's Dog Insurance as my budget is around £25 and according to several people i know and the dog warden they all say that Tesco's payout quickly without complications.


----------



## Victoria72 (Mar 31, 2011)

Pet insurance is definitely an important thing to have, but there is a discount program that is worth having as well. Pet Assure allows you to have unlimited # of pets, any age, with any medical condition, on the plan. Who doesn't want additional savings? Some pet insurances do not cover pets over a certain age and/or with pre-existing medical conditions.


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

drenco said:


> Anyone know about Tesco's Dog Insurance as my budget is around £25 and according to several people i know and the dog warden they all say that Tesco's payout quickly without complications.


They aren't 'lifetime' though.


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

I checked comparison sites and some companies that don't use them and went for the cheapest lifetime cover with a decent amount of vet fees. For Brock that ended up being Purely Pets, I was a bit worried because I couldn't really find anything on review sites, but so far they've been pleasant enough on the phone and paid quickly.


----------



## markhudson (Oct 31, 2014)

It is very important to have a pet insurance for your pet for in times of need you could end up paying a large amount to veterinarians.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Old thread


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

2Hounds said:


> Old thread


maybe they were googleing pet insurance, PF does show up on page one


----------

